# Powermatic Saw Gets Some Needed New Teeth



## cathead (May 31, 2015)

My powermatic table saw came from a school shop and was an abused piece.  It had
an 1/8 inch plate of aluminum mounted to cover the motor hole and was presumably
used as a dedicated dado machine.  At some point in time, someone came along and
cranked on the blade tilting wheel with enough force to break off 8 teeth!  I had to 
disassemble the machine to get at the broken gear assembly and graft in some new
teeth.  The broken part is cast iron so I milled out a pocket about half way through
and deep enough to attach the repair piece with some bolts.  The new teeth were
made from mild steel in the mill and will probably never wear out in my life time.   
The teeth were pretty much roughed in by eye and touched up with a file to get
the unit to function properly.  I have been using it now for a while now with no problems. 
Here's a photo of the repaired gear:


----------



## Franko (May 31, 2015)

Good job, Cathead.


----------

